# codpiece



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codpiece

Στην Ελλάδα δεν είχαμε ποτέ αυτή τη "θήκη" για τα γεννητικά όργανα, απ' όσο ξέρω, που υπήρχε στις πανοπλίες του 15ου-16ου αιώνα. Φαντάζομαι ότι γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά μία λέξη να την περιγράφει.
Θα μπορούσα να εφεύρω κάποια όπως περιόσχεο ή οσχεοθήκη; Ή μήπως απέχει πολύ απ' αυτό που θέλω να περιγράψω;


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν βρήκα κάτι εκεί που θα περίμενα να βρω. Η ηπειρωτική _μπραγκέτα_ είναι επίσης ελάχιστα γνωστή και απλώς θα δημιουργήσει απορίες. Δεν βρήκα κάτι ούτε στον οδηγό για τον Πύργο του Λονδίνου, όπου όλοι φροντίζουν να δουν την πανοπλία του Ερρίκου Η' (το παρακάτω σχόλιο το αντέγραψα από εδώ). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχω δει την _οσχεοθήκη_ και πίστευα ότι την ξαναβλέπω τώρα, οπότε έχει την ευχή μου, ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται για ντεζαβί.




*Henry VIII's suit of armour
Tower of London

OK, so this exhibit is very popular with envious teen-age boys because the cod piece is an XXXXXXL. There are a couple of theories as to why Henry VIII needed that extra-roomy spot in his trousers. One is that opposing soldiers found it intimidating on that battle field. The other is that Henry VIII had syphilis and that part of his body hurt like heck if anything got too close.​*


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 12, 2010)

Δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ για την "ηπειρωτική _μπραγκέτα_", αλλά αυτό το αντικείμενο στα ιταλικά λέγεται _brachetta_.
Πορτρέτο του Antonio Navagero, Πινακοθήκη Brera, Μιλάνο


----------



## onoufrios (Mar 12, 2010)

δυστυχώς με είχε απασχολήσει κι εμένα..
κατέληξα απλώς στο προστατευτικό (πέους),
παρότι η οσχεοθήκη μού φαίνεται καλύτερη τώρα... :-(


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 12, 2010)

Δεν έχω χρόνο για να το ψάξω τώρα αναλυτικά, αλλά αυτά δεν τα λέμε _σπασουάρ_;


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2010)

Δεν έχω να προσφέρω όρο άλλον από τον αρχικό _οσχεοθήκη _του nickel, απλώς να υπενθυμίσω ότι η χρήση του ξεκίνησε από την καθημερινή ένδυση. Ήταν κομμάτι του ανδρικού πανταλονιού, που ένωνε τις δύο περισκελίδες (μπατζάκια) και δενόταν με κορδονάκια. Το πέρασμά του στην πανοπλία είναι ύστερο (και αρκετά εξεζητημένο).


----------



## pidyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Γιαβρί καπλαμά. :)


----------



## argyro (Mar 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν έχω χρόνο για να το ψάξω τώρα αναλυτικά, αλλά αυτά δεν τα λέμε _σπασουάρ_;



Σπασουάρ τα βρίσκω κι εγώ:
http://www.olympusport.gr/index.php?controller=category&path=206_210
http://www.fit-life.gr/polemikes-texnes/aksesoyar/spasoyar.html
http://www.x-tremestores.gr/216/eshop/DetailView.aspx?prod_id=1566&category=686

Αναλόγως, όμως, πού αναφέρεσαι. Γιατί για την πανοπλία, ακούγεται περίεργο. Άσε που σπασουάρ λέμε και τα dildo με ζώνη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Εκτός του ότι _σπασουάρ = jockstrap_ (και codpiece = (Fr.) braguette), για την πανοπλία καλό θα είναι να έχουμε κάτι εξίσου (ή σχεδόν εξίσου) βαρύγδουπο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> _σπασουάρ = jockstrap_


Να βάζουμε και κάνα σύνδεσμο οίκοθεν; 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3132
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=17073&postcount=5


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 12, 2010)

Το είδα το jockstrap, αλλά νομίζω ότι πάνω-κάτω το ίδιο πράγμα είναι. Αντιλαμβάνομαι την ανάγκη να διακρίνουμε δύο αντικείμενα που ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές ιστορικές περιόδους και κουλτούρες, αλλά η οσχεοθήκη με πηγαίνει περισσότερο σε αντικείμενο.

Εκτός κι αν φτιάξουμε τίποτα του στυλ "οσχεόδεσμος" κατά το "στηθόδεσμος".


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Δεν είναι ούτε αναρτήρας ούτε δεσμός, αλλά προστατευτικό και... τηρεί αποστάσεις, όπως φαίνεται κι από τη λεζάντα της πανοπλίας του Ερρίκου Η'. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 12, 2010)

Και το σπασουάρ προστατευτικό είναι. Ο Ερρίκος Η' είναι ξεχωριστή περίπτωση, ούτε έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί τα περί σύφιλης. Αρχικά, το χρησιμοποιούσαν για να κρύβουν την εν λόγω περιοχή και για να απαλλαχτούν από τις ...βράκες. Μετά εξελίχτηκε σε επιδειξιομανικό αξεσουάρ.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2010)

Το σπασουάρ μού αρέσει πολύ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει εδώ. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω "το σπασουάρ της πανοπλίας του Ερρίκου Η". Το άρθρο αναφέρει το πώς ξεκίνησε ως απλό τριγωνικό ύφασμα και το πώς εξελίχθηκε σε κομμάτι πανοπλίας. Δεν είχε σκοπό να συγκρατεί το όσχεο αλλά το παντελόνι, όπως σωστά λέει ο ambrose. Γι' αυτό δε θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να μπει κάτι σε -δεσμός, αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον nickel ότι ήταν μάλλον μία "θήκη". Εξάλλου στο ίδιο άρθρο αναφέρει ότι πολλές φορές το χρησιμοποιούσαν αντί για τσέπη (!) γιατί τότε δεν υπήρχαν τσέπες και σε αυτό είχαν εύκολη πρόσβαση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Ατυχία... Αν υπήρχε αθλητισμός κορυφής το 19ο αιώνα, μπορεί να τo είχαν πει *συσπενσόριo* και θα είχες τώρα έναν εντυπωσιακό, αρχαιοπρεπή όρο στη διάθeσή σου...


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον προμηνύεται το βιβλίο. Η χρήση του δεν ήταν τόσο για προστασία όσο για ευκολία: για να μπορεί να αποσπάται γρήγορα όταν ήθελε ο κάτοχος του πανταλονιού να ουρήσει ή να χρησιμοποιήσει αλλιώς το μόριό του.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Earion said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον προμηνύεται το βιβλίο. Η χρήση του δεν ήταν τόσο για προστασία όσο για ευκολία: για να μπορεί να αποσπάται γρήγορα όταν ήθελε ο κάτοχος του πανταλονιού να ουρήσει ή να χρησιμοποιήσει αλλιώς το μόριό του.


Για προστασία πρωτίστως και για ευκολία δευτερευόντως. Γιατί, αν μείνουμε στην ευκολία, το τίποτα είναι το πιο εύκολο απ' όλα. Το χάσαμε όμως αυτό... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για προστασία πρωτίστως και για ευκολία δευτερευόντως. Γιατί, αν μείνουμε στην ευκολία, το τίποτα είναι το πιο εύκολο απ' όλα. Το χάσαμε όμως αυτό... :)



Μα νομίζω ότι ήρθε σαν εξέλιξη της βράκας που ήταν μονοκόμματη και δεν είχε άνοιγμα μπροστά.


----------



## jmanveda (Mar 12, 2010)

Μετά από αναζήτηση codpiece στο αγγλικό Βίκι, οι εικόνες από την αρχαία Κρήτη μου θύμισαν τη χρήση του "καλύμματος" στην έκφραση "κάλυμμα των λαγόνων". Μήπως βοηθήσει η λέξη "κάλυμμα" σε εξεύρεση λύσεως:

Ποια άραγε είναι η περιγραφή των ελλήνων αρχαιολόγων για τα περίεργα αντικείμενα που απεικονίζονται στη Βίκι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Κάλυμμα των λαγόνων είναι το loincloth, πάντως.


----------



## jmanveda (Mar 13, 2010)

Σωστά, και σόρρυ για την ανορθογραφία, αλλά πέρί κάποιου καλύμματος πρόκειται.

Όταν παίζαμε κρίκετ στο σχολείο την εποχή του '30, κάποιοι φορούσαν ένα προστατευτικό τριγωνικό σκληρό κάλλυμα (σαν codpiece) που δε θυμάμαι πως το λέγανe στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από το _Λεξικό της μεσαιωνικής ελληνικής δημώδους γραμματείας_ του Κριαρά, τόμ. 11, σ. 140:

*μπραγέσσες*, οι, ή _μπραγέζες_
από το βενετικό braghesse, _(μ)πρα(γ)έσσα_, η.
Είδος πανταλονιού, κοντοβράκι.

Μαρτυρίες: 1. _Έδωκα διά τον Γεώργιον, διά να του κάμουσιν τζιμπούνι, μπραγέζες_ (ο εκδότης διορθώνει σε: _μπραγέζες_) _και καλτσούνι_ (Γαβριήλ Σεβήρος, 16ος αι.)

2. Προφορική μαρτυρία από την Κέρκυρα.​

Ιδέα πρώτη: Να αναστηθούν οι *μπραγέσες*.

Ιδέα δεύτερη: Ας αποτολμήσω κι εγώ την πρώτη μου λεξιπλασία· υποβάλλω τη λέξη *αιδοιοθήκη*, ή ακόμη καλύτερα *αιδοιοθυλάκιο*.

_Αιδοίον _και _αιδοία_, θυμίζω, είναι και τα γυναικεία και τα ανδρικά pudenda (βλ. λ. LSJ και ΛΚΝ).


*Παράρτημα εικόνων* για τις μπραγέσες. Από μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο Διαδίκτυο:




















Από διαφήμιση κάποιου που κατασκευάζει αναγεννησιακά παντελόνια στην Αμερική







και νά τι συμβαίνει με τους συνειρμούς... σε παρασύρουν πολύ μακριά. Αφιερωμένο σε όσους αρέσκονται να _Ζουν στο παρελθόν_. Προσέξτε τη μπραγέσα.










και κάτι που δεν έχει σχέση με αυτά ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2010)

jmanveda said:


> Όταν παίζαμε κρίκετ στο σχολείο την εποχή του '30, κάποιοι φορούσαν ένα προστατευτικό τριγωνικό σκληρό κάλλυμα (σαν codpiece) που δε θυμάμαι πως το λέγανe στα αγγλικά.


Σήμερα χρησιμοποιούν το cricket box μέσα από ένα σπασουάρ, αλλά στο νέτι βρίσκω μόνο μία αμφίβολη αναφορά σε κάτι _θήκες_ (εδώ) και το κερκυραίικο κονέ μου δεν είναι διαθέσιμο... :)


----------



## jabiru (Mar 13, 2010)

Βρήκα το codpiece να αποδίδεται "ρεμπάλτα" στο τετράτομο λεξικό του Οδυσσέα. Το επεξηγεί μάλιστα ως (απαρχαιωμένο) "καταπίπτον πρόσθιον άνοιγμα του πανταλονιού". Προσωπικά, δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Κανένας ιταλομαθής μήπως;


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από το _Dizionario del dialetto veneziano_ του Boerio:
http://www.archive.org/stream/dizionariodeldi00boergoog#page/n1/mode/1up

REBALTA, _Ribalta _; _Cateratta _e _Botola_, Apertura fatta ne’palchi di alcune case, che chiudesi con una specie d’imposta orizzontale detta Caditoia, per cui si discende nel piano inferiore.
……..
REBALTA DE LE BOTEGHE, _Palchicciuolo _o _Palchistuolo_, Sporto di tavole che difende le botteghe od altro dal sole e dalla pioggia.

REBALTA DE LE BRAGHESSE, dicesi fam. in vece del più comune PATELON — LA SE TIRA SU LA REBALTA, ovv. LA SERA BOTEGA CHE ANCUO XE FESTA. Si suol dire scherzevolmente ad uno che abbia per inavvertenza aperta la topa dei calzoni, ed e quanto dire, _Chiuda _o _S’abbottoni la toppa_.

Τα βενετσιάνικά μου έχουν σκουριάσει τελευταία,  αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι κάτι σαν την κινητή τέντα που έχουν τα παλιά κτήρια μπρος από τα παράθυρα, ή τα μαγαζιά μπρος από τη βιτρίνα. Και μετά από αυτό αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί λέμε στους απρόσεκτους «Κλείσε τα μαγαζιά σου».


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

jabiru said:


> Βρήκα το codpiece να αποδίδεται "ρεμπάλτα" στο τετράτομο λεξικό του Οδυσσέα. Το επεξηγεί μάλιστα ως (απαρχαιωμένο) "καταπίπτον πρόσθιον άνοιγμα του πανταλονιού". Προσωπικά, δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Κανένας ιταλομαθής μήπως;



Καλημέρα. Κοίταξα κι εγώ τον Οδυσσέα, αλλά φαίνεται ότι κοίταξα στον... μπακαλιάρο, τι να πω; Η ribalta είναι το flap, το άνοιγμα που είχαν τα μακριά σώβρακα.

(ΟΚ, έχει πολλά ο Earion από πάνω.)

Η γαλλική _braguette_ (Ouverture verticale sur le devant d'une culotte, d'un pantalon. Braguette à boutons, à fermeture éclair), ιταλική _brachetta_ (1. trouser flap, 2. codpiece) είναι πιο κατάλληλη για αναβίωση (αλλά σαν «μπραγκέτα» — όχι σαν «μπρακέτα» (bracket) ή «μπραγέζα» (κοντοβράκι)), αλλά η _οσχεοθήκη_ ακόμα καταλληλότερη για λεξιπλασία.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

Εποπτικό υλικό έχει προσθέσει ο Earion εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5743-codpiece&p=61151&viewfull=1#post61151

Συμπληρώνω με μερικές εικόνες, από το παρελθόν και το (φανταστικό) μέλλον:

Μεσαίωνας:





Dark Age:





Darth Vader & imperial stormtroopers:





O Στινγκ στο Dune, αλλά αυτό μάλλον garish, winged loincloth  θα το έλεγα:





Και ο Τραβόλτα με τον Γουίτακερ στο απερίγραπτο Battlefield Earth:


----------



## sunshine (Mar 19, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Οι προτάσεις σας ήταν όλες καλές, επέλεξα όμως την _οσχεοθήκη_ γιατί θεωρώ ότι περιγράφει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλω και είναι κατανοητή.
Η μπραγκέτα μού άρεσε αλλά ήθελα να αποφύγω τις υποσημειώσεις. 
Πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, χρησιμοποίησα σήμερα την μπραγκέτα (και ας το ψάξουν στο νέτι, να κοπιάσουν από τα μέρη μας...).:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

Ωραία, να βάζουμε σιγά σιγά σε κυκλοφορία και το σλόγκαν «Λεξιλογία έψαξες;». Πρόσεξε, όχι «Στη Λεξιλογία έψαξες;», αλλά άναρθρο, όπως στις άναρθρες κραυγές στο «Πάμε πλατεία;».


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2012)

*Αρχαίοι «Mad Max» στην Επίδαυρο*
Η ενδυματολόγος Ντένη Βαχλιώτη μιλάει για τα αβανγκάρντ κοστούμια της κωμωδίας του Αριστοφάνη «Ιππής», σε σκηνοθεσία Σταμάτη Φασουλή

ο Χορός είναι ντυμένος με θωράκια του αμερικανικού football και *πεοκαλύπτρες*.

ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ Κυριακή 15 Ιουλίου 2012


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)

...και την πεοδόχη μου για τσιτωμένη Δίκη... 

... σκου­πίζοντας τον πισινό μου με την πεοδόχη μου. 
Φρανσουά Ραμπελαί, Γαργαντούας και Πανταγκρυέλ σε μετάφραση Φίλιππου Δρακονταειδή

Δεν ξέρω, φυσικά, ποια είναι η λέξη στο πρωτότυπο...:s


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Δεν ξέρω, φυσικά, ποια είναι η λέξη στο πρωτότυπο...:s


Braguette. (#26)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Braguette. (#26)



Ααα. Μάλιστα! :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 6, 2013)

Τελικά οι *μπραγέσες *δεν είναι άπαξ λεγόμενο. Εκτός από την αναφορά που αποδελτιώνει ο Κριαράς (βλ. εδώ, #22), βρίσκω τη λέξη δύο φορές σε αδημοσίευτο κατάστιχο νοταρίου του τέλους του 16ου αιώνα από τη Κεφαλονιά.

ΓΑΚ-Αρχεία Ν. Κεφαλληνίας, Νοταριακό Αρχείο, Νοτάριος Ληβαθώς Γεώργιος Καραντηνός, βιβλίο των ετών 1585-1600.

1.	Φύλλο 13v, πράξη 53 (27 Αυγούστου 1597), σε καταγραφή πραγμάτων στην κατοχή αποθανόντος:

*μπραγιέσες *λινές δύο​

2.	Φύλλο 14v, πράξη 54 (2 Σεπτεμβρίου 1587):

Και το δαχτυλίδι οπού έχω εις του άνωθε μισέρ Τζουάνε τα χέρια έναι του κυρ Μανώλη Παπαθερόπουλου, και να το εξαγοράζει ο κυρ Ανδρέας ο Μπάλδος διά τες *μπραγιέσες *οπού μου εκράτησε τον απερασμένον καιρόν, όταν επούληε την ταβέρνα​


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2022)

Earion said:


> και νά τι συμβαίνει με τους συνειρμούς... σε παρασύρουν πολύ μακριά. Αφιερωμένο σε όσους αρέσκονται να _Ζουν στο παρελθόν_. Προσέξτε τη μπραγέσα.







Jester minute … Anderson in codpiece on stage, 1974. Photograph: Ian Dickson/Redferns

*Jethro Tull’s Ian Anderson: ‘Dressing up was fun – but my codpiece was distinctly unfragrant’*


----------

